# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Hidden/Unfinished area on belsavis Starwars the old republic

## MigIdiot

Someone Found a hidden/unfinished area on belsavis I didne't make the video so Can't comment on what, how and when Though:

----------


## gurluas

Interesting, but how to get there...Hmm.

----------

